# Artificial Hellgrammites.....



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anyone on here used these for smallmouth fishing? If so, what type of rigging do you use and/or have heard of using? Any info would be great. I just purchased 100 from:

http://www.reactionbaits.com/detail.aspx?ID=92


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

co-angler said:


> Has anyone on here used these for smallmouth fishing? If so, what type of rigging do you use and/or have heard of using? Any info would be great. I just purchased 100 from:
> 
> http://www.reactionbaits.com/detail.aspx?ID=92


Ten years ago I worked with an IronWorker who poured these. He caught the hell out of 'em with his design. He gave me a bag of 'em and I did catch a few with them. The bad part is, I forget his name.
I would recommend fishing and rigging them like most other soft plastics... Sometimes weighted. Sometimes not weighted. Pitch it in the: weeds, trees, rip-rap, or other spots. It should bring you a bass or two. Or better yet, use it as a trailer on a bass jig.

Good luck!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I have not used these yet, but I would suggest they be used on a drop shot or split shot rig in rivers. Case plastics makes a nice one too:

http://www.caseplastics.com/case/index.php?cPath=27_64


----------

